# [A - Nera'thor] Rest in Pieces sucht für 25er Aufbau und WoD



## RIP-Nera (9. April 2014)

Hey liebe Mitspieler/innen,

kurz zusammengefasst:

Wir sind im Moment dabei unseren Raid wieder aufzubauen und benötigen dafür noch ein paar motivierte Spieler. Wir haben erst Anfang dieses Jahr wieder richtig angefangen WoW zu spielen und wollen uns jetzt auf das kommende Addon vorbereiten und den aktuellen Content noch so weit wie möglich clearen.

Leider ist unser Server im Moment auf der Allianz-Seite ziemlich tot – das hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Dennoch gibt’s bei uns alles was man im Raid braucht (Verzauberungen, Sockel, Bufffood, etc. – und auch genug Horde wenn man ein bisschen Streit sucht ). Wenn ein fester Raidplatz vergeben wird besteht bei uns Gildenpflicht.

Derzeit haben wir Flex clear und 13/14 im 10er Raid down. Wir wollen einen 25er Raid aufbauen, da man mit dem nächsten Addon für den Schwierigkeitsgrad Mythic sowieso 20 Leute braucht.
Was wir im Moment suchen:

• Mönch – Heal/DD
• Priester – Heal/DD
• Schamane – Heal/Ele
• Magier
• Hexenmeister
• Todesritter – DD
• Paladin – DD
• Schurke

Was du mitbringen solltest:
• Grundsätzliche Raiderfahrung (es muss nicht der aktuelle Content sein – Taktiken zu erklären ist kein Problem wenn ein grundsätzliches Spielverständnis vorhanden ist)
• Bereitschaft möglich alles aus deinem Char rauszuholen was möglich ist
• Motivation im Content weiter zu kommen und dafür auch mal einen Abend lang an einem Boss zu wipen
• Nachdem der Kader aus mehr als 25 Leuten bestehen wird musst du auch bereit sein hin und wieder mal auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen
• Normaler Umgangston mit anderen Menschen
• Mindestalter von 20 Jahren (Bei uns im TS ist es nicht immer jugendfrei)
• Equip ist natürlich schön, aber gerade für Wiedereinsteiger manchmal recht schwer zu erreichen, daher ist uns das Equip im Moment nicht so wichtig

Was dich bei uns erwartet:
• Ein eingespielter Kern der schon seit Classic zusammen spielt (Mit ein paar Pausen dazwischen)
• Eine hilfsbereite Gilde
• Zahlreiche Aktivitäten außerhalb des Raids (PvP, alte Instanzen/Erfolge machen, Twinks helfen, etc.)
• Ein Raid mit derzeit 2 Raidtagen unter der Woche (momentan ein dritter Raidtag um in Flex noch Gear zu sammeln)
• Ein Raid der ohne DKP auskommt
• Ein Raid bei dem das echte Leben außerhalb von WoW IMMER! zuerst kommt.
(Wenn du mal 2 Wochen auf Dienstreise bist oder 1 Monat dich um deine Familie kümmern musst ist das kein Problem) Wir müssen darüber nur Bescheid wissen. (Wir brauchen dafür aber keine Details )
____________________________________________________________________

Nun ein bisschen was über uns:
Gegründet wurden wir 17.11.2010

Davor waren wir in so manch anderen Gilden und haben in Classic, BC und WotLK auch teilweise bei unterschiedlichen Raids mitgemacht. Als Ulduar rauskam haben wir uns dann zusammengeschlossen und die meisten Leute von damals sind heute auch wieder dabei.

In WotLk haben wir mit 2 Raidtagen alles gelegt was es zu legen gab (außer Lich King auf dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad – leider hat sich da der Raid gespalten und wir haben leider nicht so schnell Ersatz gefunden. Aber Algalon, PDK mit 50 verbleibenden Versuchen sowie jeder andere Boss auf dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad/Hardmode musste dran glauben)
In Cataclysm haben wir auch im 10er-Modus geraidet, waren aber durch Ausfall einiger Stammspieler nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie in WotLK.

Nun wollen wir wieder an unsere früheren Erfolge anknüpfen und einen soliden 25er Raid aufbauen.
Derzeit liegt der Kader bei rund 20 Leuten. (Viel fehlt also nicht mehr)

Unsere Raidtage sind derzeit:

Dienstag 19:50-23:00
Donnerstag 19:50-23:00
Sonntag 18-22:00 (optional)

Wir betrachten WoW als tolles Hobby und wir legen viel Wert auf ein nettes Klima innerhalb unserer Gruppe. Ebenso ist uns natürlich das echte Leben wichtiger als das Spiel - aber trotzdem haben wir es immer geschafft erfolgreich weiterzukommen!

Unsere Ziele sind es den aktuellen Content bis zum Patch 6.0 soweit wir kommen zu clearen (vorerst im 10er, wenn vollständig im 25er) und ein gutes Fundament für Mythic Raids im kommenden Addon zu schaffen.
____________________________________________________________________

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben könnt ihr uns gerne hier schreiben oder Ingame Kheredras#2338, Gorano#2267 oder Arkhandar#2253 kontaktieren. Wir würden uns dann natürlich über ein Gespräch im Teamspeak freuen.

LG Rest in Pieces


----------

